# ISO Muzzleloader



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking to get a decent break-action 50 cal muzzleloader. Something along the lines of a CVA Wolf or Optima. I'm prepared to buy a new one if I have to but wanted to see if anybody had a well-maintained muzzie they were looking to get rid of. Willing to spend $150-200 or more for the right one. PM is okay.


----------



## deadibob (May 20, 2015)

I just listed a Knight revolution for sale on Utah gun exchange today. .50 cal. very nice gun. $200


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. Looks like it sold. Still searching....


----------



## deadibob (May 20, 2015)

It's not sold. I delisted it. I was going to put it on gunbroker for a higher price. If you want it I'll let it go still for $200. I'm near Delta but will be up in SLC Thursday if you are interested.


----------

